# My Science Fiction Life



## moog (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,  

I hope you don't mind me hijacking you all slightly, but I wanted to draw your attention to a project at the BBC called My Science Fiction Life. Obviously, (I'm hoping, anyway) it should be right up your collective alley. 

Essentially, BBC4 are creating an primarily user-driven experience, online and on tv, which enables fans of SF to share their passions, stories and recollections of how they've experienced science fiction works over the years. Through a growing interactive timeline of classic works - that users can add to - people can explore the recollections of others, debate them, and add their own memories and stories. 

you can have a look by visiting the bbc uk site and adding slash mysciencefictionlife. (sorry if this is breaking your no urls rule! let me know and i'll remove it if so)

As you will notice, you're provided a selection of key Sci-Fi classics to begin with. This list will be markedly broadened with the full site launch in a few weeks time, but this is your chance to be first on the scene and make your mark as a true Sci-Fi afficionado. Hopefully you'll agree that there's a good spread of shows on offer already. 

To accompany this there's going to be an awesome season of classic Sci-Fi and documentaries to truly celebrate a great British tradition, wobbly sets and all. 

Anyway - its a smashing project and one I hope you'll get stuck into, so thanks for allowing me to spread to word, as it were. It would be lovely to hear what you think about it all on this forum, as well your submissions on the BBC site.

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## Fireplaceman (Nov 1, 2006)

Any chance of _Sapphire and Steel_ getting added to that list?


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi moog - welcome to the Chronicles.  Thanks for you input re this BBC project.  Might there be a website we could look at?


----------



## Pyan (Nov 1, 2006)

BBC - My Science Fiction Life


----------



## moog (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, thats the url and thank you for the welcome!

The list is at a preliminary stage at the moment, but there is definite scope to have things added to it. Some of the newer, lesser-known or slightly bizarre titles are just as important as the mainstream ones so it would be sad to leave them off. Any other things you'd like to suggest to add or improve this project will certainly be listened to and considered fully.

Full promotion for the site begins in two weeks I believe, so I hope you'll make use of the advance showing.


----------



## GrownUp (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, Sapphire and Steel would be the best of them all.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 3, 2006)

Or how about _Adam Adamant?_


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 4, 2006)

The Beeb has got a lot of quality stuff in its archives. Personally, I'd like to see a re-run of Survivors and perhaps a tribute to the late, great Nigel Kneale... and how about a documentary  on all those classic SF serials from the 30s and 40s?

It's  an interesting project and I look forward to seeing it evolve


----------



## moog (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi again everyone,

Just wanted to update you on this.

The site is now live and fully functional, and accepting your submissions. There have already been lots of excellent contributions but the more we get, the more worthwhile this project is so please do take a few minutes to post yours.

Remember, you can visit the site by going to the bbc uk site and adding slash mysciencefictionlife

Last night saw the start of the accompanying season of programmes on BBC4. Tonight make sure you don't miss The Martians and Us - the first of a three part series about the history of British science fiction, looking at our relationship with aliens, from Wells' invading Martians to the Daleks.

hope you enjoy!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 14, 2006)

I've posted my thoughts on Frankenstein and will post more soon. I think it's the kind of project that can be used to our advantage (as fans of Sci-Fi). The more that gets posted the more (perhaps) that the Beeb will be convinced that Science Fiction is worth showing on a more regular basis


----------



## moog (Nov 20, 2006)

That's exactly the idea we're trying to get across - the more people contribute, the more comprehensive the results.

British SF needs a good stable home, and success in projects like this illustrate just how well received that would be. 

How would you feel about BBC4 becoming just that?


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 20, 2006)

How about "frustrated"? Would it be on a satelite somewhere or available on the web, or would I have to wait for aunty to decide there was enough interest to distribute a DVD? Not that I'm a great TV person, but my present choice of english speaking is Beeb prime and world (plus a couple of American speaking; and I even get desperate enough to watch them from time to time)
The British Broadcorping Castration is not as global as it once was.


----------



## Roy1 (Nov 22, 2006)

I added something or I tried but nothing came of it.


----------



## moog (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry for the bump, but I just wanted to offer many thanks to everyone who has contributed to this already - the project has been so successful that a one-off TV special has been commissioned! 

All submissions made before Thursday of THIS WEEK will be eligible to be used in the programme, so if you've not had a crack at it yet, do go on over and have a look now. 

Fame awaits you!

p.s. Roy1 - if you could describe where your problem arose, i can try and sort it out for you.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 27, 2006)

chrispenycate said:


> How about "frustrated"? Would it be on a satelite somewhere or available on the web, or would I have to wait for aunty to decide there was enough interest to distribute a DVD? Not that I'm a great TV person, but my present choice of english speaking is Beeb prime and world (plus a couple of American speaking; and I even get desperate enough to watch them from time to time)
> The British Broadcorping Castration is not as global as it once was.


 
I'm sure that I read somewhere recently that the BBC was going to be making a lot of stuff available over the net. With a bit of luck it might not be too long before you can watch on your PC


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 27, 2006)

moog said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I just wanted to offer many thanks to everyone who has contributed to this already - the project has been so successful that a one-off TV special has been commissioned!


 
That's very good news. Today Sci-Fi on the Beeb.....Tomorrow the world


----------



## moog (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes! The revolution starts here!

Seriously though, the more support this gets, the more credible appreciation SF gets as a whole, so thanks to everyone on here who has gotten involved.


----------



## Roy1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Moog. I put in a timeline entry for Interzone, under 'Other' for 1982.
It is the magazines 25 th aniversary next year.


----------



## Roy1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Interzone is now on the 'Timeline' after I repeated my earlier entry under my name rather than 'Interzone PR' which was my original logon.


----------

